# Discount on Islamorada Charter



## reelmello (Oct 31, 2007)

Mention you are a member of the PFF and receive $50 off all charters. Valid until September. Choose from Half, 3/4 and full days. Go to www.reelmello.com 

Mention you are a member of PFF and you will receive a $50 discount for a yearly link on 

www.islamoradabackcountryfishing.com

www.floridaevergladesparkfishing.com

www.floridakeysfishingvacation.com


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Request sent.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I have mine booked for the 27th of this month. GREAT rates! I will post pics of how I do when I get back from the Keys.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

That was one of the best charters I ever went on. He had us in the fish within 10 minutes of leaving the ramp and unlike other captains I have gone with he was very open to questions. We landed 3 out of 5 Tarpon and 1 snook on a 4 hour trip. We could have caught countless Tarpon and Snook but I wanted a Bonefish which are not easy to catch this time of year so we spent around 3 hours on that. I did get a crack at a huge Bonefish but it took my bait which sucks but at least he was able to get me on one. The top fork of the tail stuck out of the water 6 to 7" it was huge!!! My wife caught 1 Tarpon and hooked 2 more that got off. The only other fish she had ever caught was a puffer fish. All in all it was great and only $250. I will be booking a trip with him everytime from now on for sure. I will post picks as soon as I find my dam camera.


----------

